# Recovered Images - Camera Doesn't Show Them



## removed121809d (May 24, 2008)

Hey.

I accidentally formatted my memory card. I used a program to retrieve them which worked a charm. I then saved them into a new folder and transferred them onto my memory card.

When I go to view them, my camera says "No Image". I am using a Samsung P1200.

Any help on this issue will be appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

perhaps you should have created a new folder using the camera so it has the folder registered in its memory, then transferred the photo's across

whilst the organisation of a memory card is similar to that of a PC .. there are some differences. My Nikon for example expects the folders to be named in a certain fashion and the format needs to be done by the camera .. using a PC won't do it.
There is also an index file which keeps track of the last number used or perhaps it;s the next number to be used along with a text file that is used to keep data regarding the photo number and the way the photo was taken 


all these things need to tally in some way so that the camera doesn't confuse photos' and information


----------



## removed121809d (May 24, 2008)

Thanks, do you suggest anything?


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Hi Bradderz Welcome to TSF and a special welcome to the Photographer's Corner :wave:

I think D_F's advice is absolutely sound. Format the card in the camera.

It seems that each manufacturer has their own proprietary way of handling files that are tailor made to be compatible with their software.
For example, as D_F says, Nikon add a text file that hold a some shooting info (similar to EXIF data)
I have Canon cameras that when the photos are downloaded to the computer, the image file in 'tagged' in some way by the canon software so that the images will only d/l once if you take more without clearing the card.

This makes me wonder if your Samsung has a similar strict file protocol that the camera needs.

I don't know enough of what actually happens to the actual files when a card is formatted. Nor the process of file recovery used by the recovery utilities. However from the times I have done so. I have noticed that the recovered files have the file structure changed slightly.

A digital camera photograph file contains much more information than just the data needed to create the image. EG shooting date, time, shutter speed, aperture size, sensitivity setting (ASA) and a host of other stuff that is not absolutely required to construct the image itself. It could well be that image recovery software only recovers the image portion of the file and ignores the additional data.

Your camera may be looking for certain fields within the file structure, failing to find them, it says no images!

I am not sure if this will work or not but it may be worth a try:
1) Make sure that all images are safe in the computer exactly as they came from the camera
2) Format the card in the camera.
3) Take a photo with the camera so as to set up any filing protocols that the camera needs 
4) copy the recovered images to the card. Using a direct link from computer to camera if possible rather than using a card reader. Normally I recommend card readers for file transfers...

I have a strong feeling that this will not work but give it a try...

As a side issue, what was the image recovery software that you used? Is it free, shareware or payware? what was your impression of it. I would like to create a list of image recovery software and make the list available for others to use.


----------

